# Another Tegu With A Bad Shed!



## rule6660 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok So my tegu is having a very bad shed! The top of her back and all of her tail have not shed and its been over a month! I have been soaking her every other night for a half hour and rubbing her bach and tail but only getting a scale by scale shed on her back I have tried Nature Zone's shed away and have had no results and Four Paws' Nature's Reptile Vita-spray with no results  I have been feeding her liver she wont eat any fruit. Her tail is looking pretty bad. So is there any thing else I can do before I go to a vet? Any help is greatly appreciated Thanks ~AJ~


----------



## AB^ (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the tail?


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 18, 2008)

Vitamin A will help with shedding but dont give to much as you can overdose on it. Also get the humidity up amd make sure where your tegu sleeps it is damp and humid. Goodluck.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 18, 2008)

i was about to ask the same thing, i've just discovered some shed on my red's tail


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 19, 2008)

the humidty is up around 70-80 ill post pic's later


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is the mulch in his hide humid though? if it isnt that is more then likely your problem.


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes it is. I roll her mulch every day and damp it i also have a damp towel on top.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe she needs a piece of cork or driftwood to rub on.
Do you have anything big enough for her to rub against (something that won't move around too easily?)


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 19, 2008)

there is a half a log in there the large one


----------



## DZLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, that's good. I don't know what to say aside from what has already been said.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 19, 2008)

I use sunflower oil, create a super humid hide out of wood, and staple sphagnum moss on every side on the inside and soak it.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 19, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> I use sunflower oil, create a super humid hide out of wood, and staple sphagnum moss on every side on the inside and soak it.



Nice...I might have to try that if my tegu ever has shedding problems. Quite nifty, if you ask me!


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope these are good enough pics for you guys
Thanks for all of your help!!!!!
~AJ~


----------



## Lexi (Mar 19, 2008)

I use Zoo med Repti Shedding Aid, When any of my reptiles get a stuck shedd.. You might want to try it if warm baths arnt helping.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 19, 2008)

when my babies take baths I add a little Shed-Ease by Zilla in their bath and if you have a problem spot you can massage a little on there.


----------

